# Barrell De-Resonator



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I see you can purchase a poor mans $20.00 version of the "BOSS" - ie. the "Barrell De-Resonator" (a heavy rubber gadget you slide on the barrell and are supposed to be able to tighten groups by moving in increments until you find the sweet spot) Has anyone tried it and what were your results.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have had very limited experience with one. A buddy had one on a T/C Encore in .300 Win Mag. He came to me one day and said he was having problems sighting in his Rifle and asked for help. Well after shooting 2 boxes of ammo and not getting 3 bullets to land anywhere close to each other at 100 yards from the bench I suggested he take the Simms Barrel Deresonator OFF.

We removed it and promptly fired a 3 shot 1" group.

Granted this wasn't a very scientific test but my buddy threw it in the garbage.

Larry


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It may not be very scientific, but I really like the "if it doesn't work throw it away" test!!! I have used it many times.


----------



## maranatha77 (Oct 27, 2008)

Where did your buddy place the de-resonator? I read on the instructions that you place it 3/4" from the fore stock if the barrel is not floated and 3/4" from the muzzle if it is free floating. Wonder if it really makes a difference?

God bless our troops, Paul...<><


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I don't have one and have never shot one. That being said, I will absolutely GUARANTEE you that moving the thing closer or farther out on the barrel WILL affect the groups you get on the gun. Just simple physics...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had one on a Browning Stainless Stalker in 300 WSM since they came out. It's free floated, but I still have it about an inch in front of the forearm. I am sure it affects groups, but no matter where I put mine it doesn't do any better than without. It doesn't hurt anything either, so I just leave it. 
When I purchased mine it didn't make recommendations for placement that I can remember. It sure would be ugly out at the end of the barrel.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have one on my 308 Kimber M. It did not change my accuracy. I tried moving it starting at 3/4" in front of the forend and out, but it still did not improve the accuracy.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Guys, I may be speaking outa turn here, but I don't see much common ground with the BOSS and the rubber thing. One tries to tune the barrel movement to a particular load, but the other actually CLAIMS to reduce barrel movement. I personally don't see how slipping a rubber ring around a barrel will prevent it from moving one iota when a bullet that's too big for the hole in the barrel is squeezed through it faster than the speed of sound, so it doesn't surprise me at all that no one here has noticed any improvement in accuracy.

In all honesty, I have read nothing about them, and simply wrote them off as just another gimmick when I first saw them, so I'm sure there could be much I'm missing. But until I start to see them on competition BR guns, or at least on my gunsmith's rifle...I won't be buying one. :wink:


----------

